# My New Granit Burm



## kevyn (Dec 19, 2003)

Sorry I know this really dosen't have alot to do with anything here, but I just had to post the pic somewhere. I just ordered her from Bob Clark along with a het male and a pair of Borneo Short Tailed Pythons. I can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

How big is that?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 19, 2003)

Not sure exactly how big she is. She hatched out this year though.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 19, 2003)

Whats the average length and girth of an adult Granit Burm?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 19, 2003)

The same as a regular patterned burm, about 5-7meters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

My got


----------



## saikrett (Dec 19, 2003)

great pattern


----------



## Amy (Dec 19, 2003)

*drool*


----------



## Nicole (Dec 19, 2003)

Congrats Kevyn, very pretty girl !!
I thought you were moving to Oz though? I'd be shedding tears when it came time to leave her behind.


----------



## grahamh (Dec 19, 2003)

She's sensational - hope you are all prepared for her well being. best of luck and let us know how they progress.

Grahamh

Merry Christmas


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 19, 2003)

Beautiful, Beautiful snake. 
It seems to be a heavy animal as well.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 19, 2003)

Great looker for sure.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey thanks everyone for all the kind words. I'm well set up for everything. I already have 3 burms so with the two arriving I'll have 5 and I'll be producing both albinos and granits. I've never worked with short taileds before or bloods but i can't wait to be producing them too. Yeah it will suck when I end up leaving Canada but I'll probably keep my breeding set up going here. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

will someone look after them over there


----------



## kevyn (Dec 20, 2003)

> will someone look after them over there



Ya it won't be a problem.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 20, 2003)

Should I send you my Resume???


----------



## kevyn (Dec 20, 2003)

> Should I send you my Resume???



Naww I'd trust you  . If you ever do find yourself on this side of the Pacific feel free to look me up. I'll take you out to catch some rattlesnakes and I'd love some help tracking down the very elusive rubber boa.


----------



## marc (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a wicked snake


----------



## Tommo (Dec 21, 2003)

heard of bob clark. didnt someone steal his albino ball pythons awhile ago. anyway, great snake


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for the invite there mate What I like about the rubber boa is that if they get sick they always bounce back


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2003)

> Thanks for the invite there mate What I like about the rubber boa is that if they get sick they always bounce back



Very funny!  Ever seen one? They look alot like rosy boas.



> heard of bob clark. didnt someone steal his albino ball pythons awhile ago. anyway, great snake



This guy stole alot of Bob's ball pythons-Steve Miller(or Millership) something like that. Sorry if I got the name way wrong and that happens to be your name. Any way the guy got alot of high-end ball pythons. Bob Clark is the biggest snake breeder in North America and maybe the world. He was the first to breed the albino burm. Actually he was the first to breed almost every colour morph of burms and retics.


----------

